# MAD



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

My story is posted below. My husband is moving out and having an EA. He has agreed to theraphy but does not see his realtionship with this other women as an EA and wont stop being her friend. 

I am mad at his mother she said she is not taking sides, she said she does not agree with what he is doing but then she is over here helping him move, buying him stuff for his new appartment etc. 

Part of me wants to tell him to forget the counceling but every time I see him I cant help but want to fix things.


----------



## Meriter (Nov 10, 2009)

Of course his mom is going to help him. No point in being mad about that.
I'm sure your mom will take your side if that's what you're looking for.


----------

